# تعريف المهندس



## محمودالعيفان (31 أكتوبر 2006)

_طبعا هذه أول مشاركه لي وأرجو أن ترحبوا بي بينتكم_ 

ولحسن النيه أريد أن أطرح هذا الموضوع الذي يشغل الكثيرين عندما يسأل معنى كلمة مهندس بشكل عام وأريد طرح أيضا بعض الخطوات اللازمه للنجاح من رأي
وإذا كان عند أحدكم أي إضافه أو إعتراض فاليكتبه حتى يستفيد الجميع 


أولا ما تعريف المندس :
هو الانسان الذي ينجز المشروع بأكثر جوده وأقل التكاليف 

الخطوات الناجحه :
1- أن يكون منتظم في وقته ومرتب لا يكون مخربط.
2- أن يفصل حياته العمليه عن حياته الشخصيه (أي عندما يرجع البيت لا يتلكم عن العمل ).
3- أن دائما على ما هوه كل جديد من أدوات وتجارب ... تفيد تخصصه .
4- أن يكون دائما يرجع إلى مراجع وأنا أنصح بأن يكون مرجع إنجلزي لانه للأسف بعض المراجع العربيه لا تكفي .
5- أن لا يبخل على نفسه وعلى أحد في إعطاء المعلومات للإخرين ولنفسه .
6- أن يحاول أن يريح مسؤوله وأن يطيعه في يرضي الله .
7- أن لا يبقى مكانه بل يحاول الحصول على درجات أعلى في العلم ماستر والدكتوراه ...
وهذا كل ما عندي أرجو من الجميع الاستفادة .
_محمودالعيفان العيساوي_
العراق_الفلوجة


----------



## مهندس أول (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك بيننا, ونحن بإنتظار مشاركاتك المثمرة بإذن الله.:77:


----------



## محمودالعيفان (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الى مهندس اول
شكرا على الترحيب الف شكر
كما تعلم ان للمسمى نصيب من اسمه
فأنت المهند الاول بحق
لانك اول من رحبت بي
شكرا مرة اخرى
_محمودالعيفان_
_العراق_الفلوجة_


----------



## محمودالعيفان (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*من لا يشكر الناس*

إنطلاقا من باب من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله 
و بنظرة متأملة بهذه المسيرة ومجددة بعزم قوي بإذن الله تكملة مشوار التقدم
لما تقدموه من خدمات وتسهيلات جعلت الانجازات الصعبة تحت السيطرة وسهلة امور التطوير من جميع النواحي 
وتقف الحروف عاجزة عن تكوين نفسها لإظهار كلمة مناسبه في حقكم ايها المهندسين ولكن لشخصكم الكرام كل الشكر والامنيات بدوام التوفيق في الحياتين
محمودالعيفان
_العراق_الفلوجة_


----------



## ابن النسر (2 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا بك وشكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## محمودالعيفان (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ابن النسر
شكرا على مرورك
الف شكر 
واني بخدمتكم دوما

_محمودالعيفان_
_العراق_الفلوجة_


----------



## Reaction (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا ابن الرافدين ونتطلع الى مشاركاتك القادمة


----------



## ChE lOrD (5 يناير 2007)

ألف مرحبا ومسهلا بك وبجميع الأعضاء بمن فيهم أنا 
ومشكور على المشاركة.


----------



## مهندس أول (3 فبراير 2007)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك وبكل أهل الفلوجة يا محمودالعيفان وشكرك على المجاملة الجيدة


----------



## مهندس/اسماعيل (1 مارس 2007)

اهلا بيك.........................................


----------



## اكرم العجيلي (15 مارس 2007)

حيا الله المهندس العيساوي ونشكر نصائحك لكن عندي تعقيب بسيط على الرسالة والموضوع اللطيف الي شاركت فيه انت انه حضرتك استخدمت مصطلحات عراقية بحتة لايفهمها الا العراقي رغم استدخدام هذا الموقع من الكثير من المهندسين العرب وهذا واضح من اسم الموقع ارجو قبول ما جاء في رسالتي وشكرا مرة اخرى وليست اخيرة على النصائح القيمة اكرم العجيلي


----------



## سفر (15 مارس 2007)

اهلا بيك..............
والمهندس يكفي انه يفكر دائماً........


----------



## مهاجر (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكر المهندس محمود على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم واتسأل لماذا ابتعد عنا 

ننتظر تفعيل هذا الموضوع المهم ونطالب بالمزيد من المشاركات عن تعريف المهندس


----------



## م بسام (15 مارس 2007)

المهندس هو من يعرف المواد الموجودة في الطبيعة ويعرف خصائصها وبعلمه يعرف كيف ستستخدم وتتطور لإنشاء شيء جديد وذلك باستخدام علمه ومعرفته والنجاح يتطلب الاخلاص في العمل ثم امتلاك المعرفة والتعلم المستمر والاهم امتلاكه لحس عالي نسميه الحس الهندسي 
م بسام


----------



## المهندس قسام (24 مارس 2007)

كلام رائع وسليم


أشكرك أخي الحبيب محمود العيفان


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لآل عيفان وهل انت من اقارب الشيخ خميس حسناوي العيفان والشيخ بركات السعدون أم لا ؟؟؟؟.
كما انني اضم رأيي الى رأي الاخ اكرم العجيلي حيث انك استخدمت الفاظ عيساويه فلوجيه لايفهمها قسم من العراقيين فضلا عن العرب .
أرجوا ان تصيغ عباراتك باللغه العربيه الفصحى .
كما ان تعريف المهندس بحاجه الى بعض التفاصيل الاخرى والتعريف الاعم للمهندس انه (( قائد )) واعتقد انه قائد ضرورة عندما يكون مؤهلا لذلك بواسطة :-
1. العلميه العاليه المتوازنه والمتجدده .
2. القوة البدنيه وقوة الرأي وقوة الحزم في اتخاذ القرارات .
3. التواضع من غير ضعف واحترام من هم اعلى منه بالتدرج الوظيفي وان ينظر الى من هم بمعيته نظره يملؤهاالاحترام والتقدير وان يعاونهم بكل شيء ويجاملهم ويشاركهم افراحهم واتراحهم ولاييشعرهم انه اعلى منهم.
4. الامانه بكل ماتحمله هذه الكلمه من معاني حسيه ومعنويه وان يحس ان المسؤوليه تكليف وليس تشريف وان يحاول ان يعطي كل جهده لعمله لاان يستغل العمل لاغراضه الخاصه وكان مكان عمله ديوان عشائر يدفع الناس له فيه الاتاوات .
وبمعرفتنا لشروط ومواصفات (( القائد)) نكون قد عرفنا المهندس التعريف الدقيق .
واما الفاظ دقه وجوده وسرعه ونظافه فقد كانوا يطلقونها على موضوع الرسم الهندسي .
وقولنا المشروع الناجح هو ماكان ذو جوده عاليه وباقل التكاليف وضمن مده زمنيه مختصره ومحدده فهذا تعريف للاداره الهندسيه الناجحه وليس تعريف شامل للمهندس .
واما بقية الصفات المثبته من قبل الاخ العيساوي فيشترك فيها المهندس وغيره والطموح شيء مشروع ولكن هذا لايعني ان المهندس لايبدع الا اذا اخذ شهادات عليا فكم من حملة الماستر والدكتوراه فشلوا في ادارة مشاريع وكم من حملة البكالوريوس اشير لهم بالبنان والقدره على الاداره والنجاح في مواقع العمل .
فكل منا ينظر للموضوع من زاويته وقناعاته اتمنى التوفيق للجميع وشكرا للعيساوي ولآل عيفان لانه معروف عليهم يحبون المقاولات كثيرا .


----------



## محمودالعيفان (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا
ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر الى الاعضاء الاجلاء
دون اي استثنااااااااااااااااااء
1-انا لست بمهندس -- ولله الحمد خريج الثاني المتوسط
2-شكرا لك اخي اكرم العجيلي على هذا ألتوظيح.اتحفتني والله بهذه التعليقات النيرة الف شكر.
3-كل الشكر الى العضو (سعد احمد سالم)المحترم
((ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم))
نعم انا من آل عيفان وبكل فخر واعتزاز
الاول ابن عم ابي والثاني خالي
واشكرك على هذه ال(-) انا قد اعتبرها تعليق او مداخلة او يمكن قد تكون نصائح.
وها انت قد عرفتني من اللقب والحمد لله.بقي لي ان اعرفك اذا تشرفت.
شكرا مرة اخرى
(((((((((((((((((((اليك ما عندي من ملاحظات))))))))))))))))))))
انت قد اسلفت بأن تعبيري فلوجي وعيساوي بحت.وانا اتشرف بهذين النسبين
ولكن ما عساني اقول لملاحضاتك الي.
1-نظره
2-4. الا وسرعه ونظافه.ذو جوده عاليه.مده زمنيه مختصره ومحدده.للاداره الهندسيه الناجحه..الماستر.القدره.الاداره مانه
حيث انك قد حذفت كل تاء مربوطة من اللغة العربية
محمود العيفان العيساوي
العراق الفلوجة


----------



## اكرم العجيلي (11 أبريل 2007)

اخوي العيساوي الفلوجي حياك الله وحيا الله اصلك يا بان خالي اسف اذا كان ردي جاف او جارح لكن والله كان قصدي الاثناء على ملاحظاتك باسلوب طريف بعيد عن التصنع اسف مرة اخرى وحياك الله مرارا وتكرارا


----------



## محمودالعيفان (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالعكس اخي العجيلي 
من يدخل اي منتدى او يشارك في رأي من الاراء عليه ان يمتلك المرونة في الثناء او النقد
فلا يزعجني اي نقد او ملاحضات من اي اخ من الاخوة
والا فسوف تحكمون علي بأنفراد بالرأي ........ولو تشابهت الاذواق لبارت السلع
وتقبلوا تحياتي
................................................
محمودالعيفان العيساوي
 العراق _ الفلوجة​


----------



## محمودالعيفان (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اين انت ايها الاستاذ
استاذ الضرورة
ومهندسها
((((((((سعد احمد سالم))))))))))
اريد ان اعرف نسبك لو تشرفت؟
لكي نعرف بعضنا اكثر فأكثر.


* محمود العيفان العيساوي*

* العراق_الفلوجة*


----------



## submarine (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ولكن هذا التعريف نسبى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

